# framebuffer error when starting X



## doughy (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm getting the following error when trying to start x on a new install:


```
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
```

I've done some searching and can't really find anything.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 4, 2019)

What graphics hardware do you have (AMD, Nvidia, Intel, other …), and did you install the appropriate drivers?


----------



## doughy (Feb 4, 2019)

nvidia Quadro k620. I'm looking for the right driver now


----------



## olli@ (Feb 4, 2019)

You'll need the `nvidia-driver` package (x11/nvidia-driver).
There are also packages `nvidia-xconfig` and `nvidia-settings` that are useful for tuning the configuration.


----------



## doughy (Feb 4, 2019)

I insatlled the driver and now I'm getting a "no screens found" error


----------



## olli@ (Feb 4, 2019)

Please install `nvidia-xconfig` and run it.
If that still doesn't help, it might be useful to show us the contents of your Xorg log file (should be in /var/log/Xorg.log.0).


----------



## doughy (Feb 4, 2019)

I ran nvidia-xconfig and searched for solutions on google but still don't know why this is not working.  I'm attaching the Xorg.log.0 file.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 4, 2019)

Judging by our previous discussion, you probably forgot to load the kernel driver (`kldload nvidia-modeset`) or using a wrong config file (i.e., not the one you have generated with nvidia-xconfig).


----------



## doughy (Feb 5, 2019)

I loaded nvidia-modeset and it works now.  How do I start this at startup?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 5, 2019)

```
% pkg info --pkg-message nvidia-driver
nvidia-driver-410.93:
Always:
To use these drivers, make sure that you have loaded the NVidia kernel
module, by doing

    # kldload nvidia    (or nvidia-modeset, see below)

or adding

    nvidia_load="YES"    (or nvidia-modeset_load="YES", see below)

to /boot/loader.conf, or putting ``nvidia'' (or ``nvidia-modeset'', see
below again) on ``kld_list'' variable in /etc/rc.conf.
...
```


----------

